# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Кнопка Facebook на форуме

## Mazaykina

Дорогие пользователи, обращаю ваше внимание, что на форуме появились дополнительные знаки признания. А именно: вы можете оценить не только отдельные сообщения спасибками, но и отметить саму тему, нажав на значок "мне нравится" в начале темы справа, тем самым вы выделяете тему, усиливая ее значение. Чем больше будет лайков у темы (так это называется в соц. сетях), тем приятнее будет автору, ее открывшему.  :Aga: 
А чтобы ваш лайк был подсчитан, нужно вверху, наш шапкой форума кликнуть на значок facebook и верифицировать свою связь с этой соц. сетью. Если вы еще не зарегистрированы там, не теряйте времени, регистрируйтесь!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Дорогие пользователи, обращаю ваше внимание, что на форуме появились дополнительные знаки признания. А именно: вы можете оценить не только отдельные сообщения спасибками, но и отметить саму тему, нажав на значок "мне нравится" в начале темы справа, тем самым вы выделяете тему, усиливая ее значение. Чем больше будет лайков у темы (так это называется в соц. сетях), тем приятнее будет автору, ее открывшему. 
> А чтобы ваш лайк был подсчитан, нужно вверху, наш шапкой форума кликнуть на значок facebook и верифицировать свою связь с этой соц. сетью. Если вы еще не зарегистрированы там, не теряйте времени, регистрируйтесь!


Вот теперь бы это ещё раз и по русски  :Grin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот теперь бы это ещё раз и по русски


Вот здесь, Руслан!  Теперь каждую тему можно оценивать, если она тебе понравилась.

[IMG]http://*********su/753138.htm[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/753138m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

